# FileConnection - funktioniert bei mir nicht.



## xip (29. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich will Daten aus einem ByteArray in eine Txt Datei schreiben. Nur irgendwie funktioniert das Schreiben nicht so ganz. Die Datei wird erzeugt und ist auf dem Handy, nur enthällt Sie keine Daten. Habt ihr da eine Idee?


```
FileConnection conn = null;

        try {
            conn = (FileConnection) Connector.open( url, Connector.WRITE );
            conn.create();
            OutputStream out = conn.openOutputStream();

            for (int i = 0 ; i < speicher.size() ; i++)
                out.write( ((byte[])speicher.elementAt(i)) );
                // now write data to the file

            conn.close();
        }
        catch( IOException e ){
            // error
        }
        catch( SecurityException e ){
            // no permission to create/write
        }
```

Dank euch.


----------



## The_S (29. Sep 2009)

out schließen? Auch mal das in der Schleife ausgeben, was eigentlich geschrieben werden sollte ... Und vor allem Fehler ausgeben. Evtl. läuft ja was anderes schief?


----------



## xip (1. Okt 2009)

Hi, dank dir für deine Antwort. War mir auch erstmal nicht sicher ob da überhaupt was ausgegeben wird. Aber speicher ist gut voll mit Bytes.  out habe ich auch geschlossen, aber trotzdem kommen keine Daten in die Datei. MMh. Wirklich eigenartig. Achja, wo wir gerade dabei sind, wie kann ich eigentlich auf einem handy am besten Exception ausgeben. Ich stelle die immer in so einer TextBox da. Irgendwie eine Konsole ansprechen gibs da nicht, also sowas wie System.out.println!


----------



## The_S (1. Okt 2009)

Ja, anders hast du keine Möglichkeit eine Exception auszugeben. Aber auf die Exception wäre ich dann noch gespannt bzw. ob es eine gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (5. Okt 2009)

out.flush();
out.close();

da ist nur ein conn.close() und kein out.close()


----------



## The_S (6. Okt 2009)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> out.flush();
> out.close();



Ein close impliziert ein flush, ist also unnötig.



raiL hat gesagt.:


> da ist nur ein conn.close() und kein out.close()



Doch, ist es. Ich hab extra nachgefragt und xip hat es bestätigt.


----------



## Timelot (28. Okt 2009)

Ob das überhaupt funktioniert mit der Dateispeicherung.. ich hab die Daten denn als Telefoneintrag gespeichert. Scheint auch bei allen Handys zu gehn


----------



## The_S (28. Okt 2009)

Timelot hat gesagt.:


> Ob das überhaupt funktioniert mit der Dateispeicherung.. ich hab die Daten denn als Telefoneintrag gespeichert. Scheint auch bei allen Handys zu gehn



Bitte? Was ist ein "Telefoneintrag"? Und natürlich gehts ... hab ich selbst schon gemacht, sonst würde es ja außerdem die Funktion nicht geben.


----------

